
GitHub: Why chinese dev wrote docs in mandarin? - solarized
Hi.. recently we found so many repo documented in mandarin.<p>I mean they fork a repo originally in english. Why did they conribute back in mandarin ?<p>It give us one more barrier to learn a new things.
======
jimsmart
Imagine it was the other way around: you forked some code documented in
Mandarin. Are you able to translate your contribution into Mandarin before
submitting it back?

Did you know that there are more people in the world with Mandarin as a first
langauge, than with English as a first language?

Here's a good new thing to learn: Google Translate! ;) — Seriously though: I
found it very useful when using "Ant Design of React" in a recent project (a
great UI library which is primarily documented in Chinese (or a dialect of),
although also -partly- translated into English).

In most cases it's really not a big deal. Personally, I'll use libraries
documented in any language, providing the code is fit for purpose, and the
docs give me enough information (translated or not).

~~~
sexy_seedbox
> Imagine it was the other way around: you forked some code documented in
> Mandarin

Nit-pick: it's Chinese, not Mandarin. Mandarin is a dialect.

~~~
jimsmart
I know this, hence me stating Ant Design is documented primarily in Chinese. I
was simply using the same terms as the OP — perhaps that’s where your niggle
should really be directed? ;)

------
lahvak
So that more people can read it? I mean, they could have used some other
dialect of Chinese, but Mandarin seems to be the safest bet.

------
jedisct1
Because it's the most spoken language in the world?

~~~
sexy_seedbox
Not on Github... at least for now : )

